# Okaloosa Island



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 28, 2017)

I'm heading down soon and was wondering about several things. Snapper season will be closed, so that's out.

#1 - Offshore Charters / who's best

#2 - Inshore Charters / who's best

#3 - Surf / Pier fishing

#4 - Bay fishing from docks

#5 - Best hole in the wall restaurant that the tourist don't know about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 30, 2017)

OoooK. 

Guess I'll figure this one out the old fashion way.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 1, 2017)

well I know the shark must be biting. The video of those 3 sharks in shallow water has been all over the news and the internet.


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 3, 2017)

you stayin' in Destin or Fort Walton ????

cross the Fort Walton bridge and take 1st left onto Brooks and go to Magnolia Grill ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2017)

Nugefan said:


> you stayin' in Destin or Fort Walton ????
> 
> cross the Fort Walton bridge and take 1st left onto Brooks and go to Magnolia Grill ....



Ft. Walton, west end of the development on Okaloosa Island. Never figured out how one island could have several different names. 

We're in one of the last condo developments before all of the undeveloped part starts. 

Will definitely try out Magnolia Grill.


----------



## dawgwatch (Jul 3, 2017)

Best hole in the wall restaurant for my group is Gilligans in Destin... should be about 10-15 minutes from Okaloosa Island....and if your in for a great steak then go to McQuires just across the bridge in Destin across from Harbour Walk Marina.. their smoked grilled prime rib is amazing...As far as fishing we have taken the swoop and destiny princess party boats and caught fish if you are in for a budget offshore trip...We plan on fishing the peer this year on Okaloosa...according to reports I have been reading they are wearing out the Kings and Tarpon off the peer...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2017)

dawgwatch said:


> Best hole in the wall restaurant for my group is Gilligans in Destin... should be about 10-15 minutes from Okaloosa Island....and if your in for a great steak then go to McQuires just across the bridge in Destin across from Harbour Walk Marina.. their smoked grilled prime rib is amazing...As far as fishing we have taken the swoop and destiny princess party boats and caught fish if you are in for a budget offshore trip...We plan on fishing the peer this year on Okaloosa...according to reports I have been reading they are wearing out the Kings and Tarpon off the peer...



Gilligans sounds right up my alley. Gonna hit the pier ourself. Maybe we'll see you there.


----------



## rospaw (Jul 3, 2017)

Little shack on the water just over the bridge coming into destin from Ft walton. (destin side) Never driven by car always in the boat. You can see it as you go over the bridge. It is a hole in the wall shack with GREAT food. You will see a lot of bay guides eating there. 8-12 bucks, cold bottled beer, super fresh food. Dewey's (just came to me) Asked the staff about guides.

Dinner.... Harbor Docks! Never a bad meal. I bet i have eaten there 100 times and always happy. Try a local sushi roll or 2 for a app. Watch the fishing boats coming in while dinning. Meals 12-30 ish

Best all around dinning in the US, Callahan's in destin about  4 miles over the bridge at Gulf shore dr. Again, never a bad meal and have eaten there many many times.  Her prime rib is fantastic! It's also a butcher shop/deli along with nice dinning. 

Hire your inshore guides out of Niceville or Oceancity fl if possible. They seem to be a better bang for the buck on the inshore/bay fishing. 
Hired a guide out of Oceancity named Mark. (sry don't remember his last name) He had been guiding for 20 plus years in the area. He was good! Put us on the fish back in the flats, coves right out of the gate. That was a fly rod  only day and we had a blast. Tried the same thing, exact same area, conditions the next day in my boat with no luck at all. Guess that's why they make the big money!


----------



## jocko755 (Jul 11, 2017)

McGuires Irish Pub has the best steak and bean soup in the world.  Stinky's fish camp is outstanding.  Both of these are well known.  

A lot of folks fish the east jetty.  I've seen sand fleas catching pompano in the surf.  

I plan to try a party boat  next week.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2017)

rospaw said:


> Little shack on the water just over the bridge coming into destin from Ft walton. (destin side) Never driven by car always in the boat. You can see it as you go over the bridge. It is a hole in the wall shack with GREAT food. You will see a lot of bay guides eating there. 8-12 bucks, cold bottled beer, super fresh food. Dewey's (just came to me) Asked the staff about guides.
> 
> Dinner.... Harbor Docks! Never a bad meal. I bet i have eaten there 100 times and always happy. Try a local sushi roll or 2 for a app. Watch the fishing boats coming in while dinning. Meals 12-30 ish
> 
> ...


Well Dewey's is no longer a hole in the wall (either location) and the prices reflect the changes also.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 17, 2017)

jocko755 said:


> McGuires Irish Pub has the best steak and bean soup in the world.  Stinky's fish camp is outstanding.  Both of these are well known.
> 
> A lot of folks fish the east jetty.  I've seen sand fleas catching pompano in the surf.
> 
> I plan to try a party boat  next week.



McGuires was the best joint for the $$$ we found down there. Every place else was low on quality and very high on price. Not a flounder on a menu to be found anywhere. 

Did try sand fleas in the surf, but the algae bloom is so strong right now that it was impossible to fish without spending 10 minutes cleaning off your line and lure after every cast. They were running the bait just 10 feet into the surf, but you couldn't get to them. Dead fish everywhere on the beach too, because of the algae bloom. 

Fishing off of the pier was most productive for spanish with a water bubble float and tube lure 2ft behind with a very fast retrieve. Bait fishing off of the pier only yielded tons of Ramora's. (sp?) Saw some good Tarpon hook ups off of the end of the pier too, but none got landed. 

As long as the algae bloom exist the pier for spanish, inshore or off shore are your only choices.


----------

